# Pflastersteine im Teich?



## velos (13. März 2007)

Ich würde als Auflage für ein Niro-Lochblech im Pflanzenfilter vorhandene graue und rote Pflasterstein nehmen.
Blöde Frage, aber können die Steine evtl. Schadstoffe ans Wasser abgeben?
Was meint ihr?

Gruß
Peter N


----------



## karsten. (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pflastersteine im Teich?*

Plastersteine , nein
Betonpflaster , ein Bisschen


----------



## jochen (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pflastersteine im Teich?*

Hi Peter,

ich benutze die grauen (Granit) zum gleichen Zweck in meinen Pflanzenfilter, habe bis jetzt noch nichts negatives bemerkt.


----------



## karsten. (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pflastersteine im Teich?*

Hallo

Pflastersteine sind üblicherweise aus 
Granit, Basalt, Diorit, Gabbro, Grauwacke oder Melaphyr

alle verhalten sich unter den Säuregraden die noch Leben im Teich ermöglichen völlig neutral .

während aus Beton alkalisch wirkende Substanzen auslaugen können .

mfG


----------



## velos (14. März 2007)

*AW: Pflastersteine im Teich?*

Ich denke, meine Steine sind aus Beton und nicht aus Naturstein, also diese rechteckigen Steine für Parkplätze usw.
Kann ich die nehmen?


----------



## Annett (14. März 2007)

*AW: Pflastersteine im Teich?*

Moin,

ich hatte mal bei meiner Mutter im Teich (vor vielen Jahren) 2 oder 3 dieser roten Betonsteine benutzt, um den Springbrunnen  in der Mitte des Teiches auf die passende Höhe zu bringen.
Das Wasser bekam eine eigenartige Färbung. Ich vermute mal, dass sich da irgendwas aus den Steinen herausgelöst haben muss. Nach wenigen Wochen, in denen sich keine Besserung einstellte, flogen sie wieder raus und der Springbrunnen landete auf einem Holzbrett zwischen 2 Seeroseneimern. 

Naja, Fehler macht am Anfang fast jeder. 

Ich würde die von Jochen vorgeschlagenen Granitpflastersteine nehmen. Die gibts eigentlich in jedem Baumarkt.


----------



## ThomasH (16. März 2007)

*AW: Pflastersteine im Teich?*

Hi,

ich würde Porotonsteine nehmen, sind aus Ton, und bieten ausserdem noch Besiedlungsfläche.

gr4uß
tom


----------

